# My bank collection



## debodun (May 20, 2020)

Rather than trying to post photos here - easier to make an album to view, if interested"

https://www.seniorforums.com/media/albums/my-bank-collection.597/


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 20, 2020)

You're going to need more of those fancy-schmancy built-in white corner cabinets to store and display all of this, Deb!

Really enjoyed the pictures!


----------

